# Halloween Weather 2018



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Time to start looking ahead and stressing out over the predicted weather for the big night:jol:

For our area, predicted high of 54, low of 49, and (ugh) afternoon rain.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Damn you woman!! I haven't even checked yet but am now compelled to do so. Let the obsessing begin!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I knew you'd be happy to see this thread:googly:


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Right now, it's looking like 74/41 and nothing but sunshine. No rain forecast all month. I don't think it's rained here on Halloween in more than 30 years.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> I knew you'd be happy to see this thread:googly:


Oh, I was thrilled!:zombie:



Cephus said:


> Right now, it's looking like 74/41 and nothing but sunshine. No rain forecast all month. I don't think it's rained here on Halloween in more than 30 years.


30 years! Where do you live?!
We've lucked out the past 4 years, with the last 3 being completely dry and pretty much perfect. 4 yrs ago we had overcast and a few little drizzles but it didn't dampen the enthusiasm (pun intended.) Prior to that we had a couple of horrible years catching the tail end of hurricanes that were cold, windy and pouring rain. Hoping we get lucky again.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

OK, so I had to go look to keep Roxy happy. Sun and clouds, 62/48. Perfect!
There RB; Happy now?!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Our's says cooler then usual.The temp around 39*. Damn, that sounds like last year. My fingers were so cold I couldn't put rings on the tots fingers. I'm probably getting worried for nothing. Most of the time they can't get the weather right a week in advance, How do the know what's going on in three weeks?


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

jdubbya said:


> 30 years! Where do you live?!
> We've lucked out the past 4 years, with the last 3 being completely dry and pretty much perfect. 4 yrs ago we had overcast and a few little drizzles but it didn't dampen the enthusiasm (pun intended.) Prior to that we had a couple of horrible years catching the tail end of hurricanes that were cold, windy and pouring rain. Hoping we get lucky again.


It could be more than 30 years, that's as far back as the records I could find online went.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

jdubbya said:


> OK, so I had to go look to keep Roxy happy. Sun and clouds, 62/48. Perfect!
> There RB; Happy now?!


Yes, I feel much better now:googly:

Update for our area - 64/48 and sunshine


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

54/45 with morning showers. As long as they are in the morning. Still too early


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cloudy 57/47, for the moment the showers have been dropped from the forecast, but it’s been changing from day to day.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I'm hoping for no precipitation or wind.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

As of now, it's sunny and 54. Hoping it stays that way!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

No rain or snow predicted. High around 55, low of 31 though.... pretty normal for the midwest this time of year though. It started snowing at dusk last year, so if we avoid that I'm happy.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

65/47, cloudy; but rain Nov 1-3. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

30%chance of rain Halloween and day after.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ugh. Rain and snow.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

61/46 and partial sunshine - works for me if it stays that way.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Partly cloudy with a high of 58 and winds 9 mph

I'm holding Mother Nature to it!!!


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

Sblanck said:


> 30%chance of rain Halloween and day after.


Same current forecast here (north of NYC). That stated,the forecast for 10/31 has been constantly changing here over the last week. just two days ago it was calling for sunny weather in the low 50s with 0% chance of precipitation.

Then yesterday it abruptly changed to cloudy with 40% chance of rain in the AM. Today the likelihood of rain dropped a bit to 30%. Frankly, I am hoping the northeaster they are predicting for this weekend in this area blows through and pushes the low pressure systems out of here. if that doesn't happen and the forecast for rain on Halloween continues, I will have to cancel my haunt. It is all outdoors and is not weatherproof. If that happens, it will be the fourth time in 22 years that I have been rained out.


----------



## mikeythemars (May 10, 2008)

I am at my wits end with the forecasts. In my area, the one for 10/31 has changed significantly every day for the last week. They have gone from sunny and 0% chance of precipitation to rain in the morning and/or evening and then back to clear conditions. Yesterday, they were predicting the latter, but this morning had changed back to rain in either the AM (per the weather channel) or evening (per underground). The bottom line is if this continues I am going to have to make a tough decision next Tuesday whether to believe anything the so-called weather experts are saying.


----------



## ZombieBride (May 14, 2018)

Light rain to start but highs in the upper 50's for the city. 

Shaping up to be a great one  so went & bought extra candy this year.


----------



## Walkure (Sep 19, 2018)

Impending forecasted bad weather had officials here in Washington, Indiana move the official trick or treating day and time to 30 October (5:00PM to 8:30PM). Didn't know anything about it till TOTers started knocking at the door. Mad scramble to get final things in place. Some 600 pieces of candy and 200 glow bracelets later it appears we worked it through.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

Wow, that's stressful Walkure but sounds like you carried it off and were a hit. Congratulations on a great night!


Weather here is high of 85, low of 64. Precipitation 0, Humidity 53 %, Wind 10 mph. :eekin: :eekin: :eekin:


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Partly cloudy but no rain, upper 50's for Pasadena Maryland. Looks like we're going to have a good night!


----------



## Cephus (Sep 10, 2018)

Gorgeous here, not a cloud in the sky, beautiful weather, hardly any wind, couldn't ask for better.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Cloudy and mid 50's right now, (quarter till six), heading down into the mid 40's overnight. No rain. So overall, very seasonable. Pretty much exactly what I remember as a kid... leaves are turning and just starting to fall... chill in the air, but a light jacket is plenty. Should be a great night. First 2 ToTs have already rolled through. If I can scare up 12-15 more, that would make a nice average haul there, too!


----------



## MichaelMyers666 (Nov 5, 2016)

We ended up having perfect weather in the midwest, a little chilly, but dry and NO WIND! Made my fog chiller work perfectly for the first time ever!


----------

